# How do you clean walls before painting/sanding?



## Will (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wondering what you guys like to use to get the surface nice and clean before you paint and between any sandings.

Gonna have a lot of cleaning after skimcoating a bunch of rooms, has to be a decent way to do this quickly..

Thanks


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Will said:


> Gonna have a lot of cleaning after skimcoating a bunch of rooms, has to be a decent way to do this quickly..


After sanding a skimcoat, I use a Swiffer on a stick to wipe up the dust


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

slickshift said:


> After sanding a skimcoat, I use a Swiffer on a stick to wipe up the dust


Yep, what he said. I rarely ever clean any walls because I assume the sanding process will knock off most contaminants. Unless its got nicotine running down the walls, its a fairly useles step IMO. But watch out for hairspray, sticker adhesive, or other invisible contaminants.

BTW, the Swifter or vacuuming seems to be above and beyond for most painters. All new construction painters just assume the sprayer will knock the dust off as they go along. Seeing them even swiping it with a broom would shock me.


----------



## Will (Jul 18, 2005)

Like the Swiffer idea.. The walls aren't dirty but will just have a lot of dust sticking all over from sanding the entire rooms, and I am not spraying so I figured I better get them decent.

Thanks


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> BTW, the Swifter or vacuuming seems to be above and beyond for most painters. All new construction painters just assume the sprayer will knock the dust off as they go along. Seeing them even swiping it with a broom would shock me.


There's a reason for that though, no one in commercial or new construction wants to pay for it. I find it's a hell of a lot easier to justify this extra cost in residential repaint work. The last thing a GC or small business owner wants to hear is that your charging him $200 to clean the walls for whatever reason. 

Of course there are exceptions to that on both sides.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tsp


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Big ShopVac with brush attachments made by me. I always prime with BIN.


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

*Shop Vac w/ brush*

To clean drywall dust and debris, I drag a wide shop-vac attachment with small bristles attached to it over the surfaces. With new construction any plaster bits coming out of receptacles and corners will show and the painter will be blamed for poor prepwork, since the surfaces have never been painted before. New construction can be a PITA, with todays "lowwest bidder" drywall crews.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Big ShopVac with brush attachments made by me. I always prime with BIN.


Teetorbilt....why do you always prime with BIN?? Is it because it drys quickly therefore allowing you to put on a first coat of paint in the same day...may two coats?? I am familiar with this product and use it for nicotine / water stains, etc. But what's so special about it that you use it all the time??? Do you ever tint it??

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## izote61 (Jul 21, 2005)

*teet*

what the name of the primer that you use and why you use it all time. always thank you mister teet


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I think Mr. Teet was referring to Zinsser's B-I-N shellac primer.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think Mr. Teet was referring to Zinsser's B-I-N shellac primer.


Maybe Teetor just likes to catch a buzz.  
That stuff will get you sky-high in a non-ventilated space. I used in a small 1/2 bath a while ago and thought I would die in the process. It did cover the water stains like a champ though...


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think Mr. Teet was referring to Zinsser's B-I-N shellac primer.


Works very well, but should be used sparingly
It's very stinky
It'll fry your brain pretty quick, it is a shellac


----------

